

Nice argument for the age of the earth - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2011/12/nice_argument_for_the_age_of_t.php

======
kls
While I will disclaim that I am not a young earth subscriber, the proof
offered in the article is flimsy and could be explained by a single shower of
asteroids causing multiple impacts in a single episode are a series of those
episodes. While I don't subscribe to that explanation, it does show that the
authors argument is not as slam dunk as he may think it is.

